# Been using FA for almost 3 weeks but can't seem to get my gallery to show up in my profile



## Tangeluscious (May 16, 2022)

Hey everyone! Lime here, first of all so sorry if this thread has been made before, I can't seem to find anything about this issue

So I'm new to FA, I like how reminiscent it is to old dA as it has felt familiar to browse and upload stuff and that's really cool c:

However (as the title says) I can't get the gallery to show up in my profile, it looks as if I haven't submitted anything to begin with.






I wrote a journal entry about this a couple of weeks ago asking for help and it doesn't seem to look that way to others but i'm still not sure,
as I just tried to use the "commissions" tab on my user page and even though I could create a commission type, my commissions sheet isn't showing up
even though I tried putting the submission ID twice, and i'm guessing it has something to do with this as well

One person said it might be a website lag but it's been like this since I joined and I'm almost worried I might be doing something wrong? I hope someone can help me with this

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2022)

You're most likely in SFW mode. I can see your submissions.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 18, 2022)

I just checked. Your art is visible, but hidden in SFW filter. Simply change settings to "NSFW".


----------



## Tangeluscious (May 18, 2022)

Thanks for the help! for some reason I don't have the toggle option on the drop down menu though, is there any other way I can switch?


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 18, 2022)

Go to https://www.furaffinity.net/controls/settings/ and make sure "Enable Adult Artwork" is set to at least Mature (Adult if you also have Adult submissions). Don't forget to enter your password and save your new settings at the bottom of the page!


----------



## TyraWadman (May 18, 2022)

Tangeluscious said:


> Thanks for the help! for some reason I don't have the toggle option on the drop down menu though, is there any other way I can switch?
> 
> View attachment 132130


Have you tried making sure it's enabled in your settings first?


----------



## Tangeluscious (May 18, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Go to https://www.furaffinity.net/controls/settings/ and make sure "Enable Adult Artwork" is set to at least Mature (Adult if you also have Adult submissions). Don't forget to enter your password and save your new settings at the bottom of the page!





TyraWadman said:


> Have you tried making sure it's enabled in your settings first?
> View attachment 132131



Oooooooh shoot, how come I missed that lol

Thank you so much!!!! I can see everything now ❤


----------



## Dragoneer (May 26, 2022)

You mentioned not having the toggle -- are you running any script blockers, or an add-ons other than your basic that could have removed functionality from the site?


----------

